# LH How’s My Form - Compound



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Curl the bow hand so the fingernails curl into the palm of the hand.
ONLY open the thumb and pointer finger. Like this.
Rotate knuckles to 45 degrees minimum. This 45 degrees on bow hand will shrink sideways misses.










Yes, pointer finger knuckle will rise ABOVE the arrow shelf. This is by design.


----------



## alex_az (Jun 8, 2021)

nuts&bolts said:


> Curl the bow hand so the fingernails curl into the palm of the hand.
> ONLY open the thumb and pointer finger. Like this.
> Rotate knuckles to 45 degrees minimum. This 45 degrees on bow hand will shrink sideways misses.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the feedback, will work on this!


----------

